

Show HN: Status page for Balanced - Payments for Marketplaces - mahmoudimus
https://status.balancedpayments.com

======
mjallday
The page is driven via the @balancedstatus Twitter account via a protocol our
CEO, Matin, came up with. Here's the relevant section from the README for the
repo:

## Message Display Behavior

Messages are fed into the system via the @balancedstatus Twitter account.

Messages take the format

`<SYSTEM>-<STATE>: <MESSAGE>`; e.g.

* `DASH-UP: Everything is back to normal` * `API-ISSUE: We are experiencing problems` * `JS: Here's an informal message` _(non-error message)_

Where STATE is one of `UP`, `DOWN`, `ISSUE`

Messages with a state are displayed in the lower portion of the page
idefinitely, `ISSUE` or `DOWN` messages will change the icon of the
corresponding service. These messages must be followed by an `UP` state
message in order to revert the displayed icon to its natural state.

Messages without a state are displayed in the upper middle portion of the page
for 24 hours.

/----------------------------------------------

Beyond that we parse and feed our logs from the various services that make up
the Balanced stack and then calculate the uptime percentages based on number
of 500s (and slow requests) / non-500s.

~~~
rgarcia
It'd be cool to see something like this built on top of the Pingdom API.
[https://www.pingdom.com/services/api-documentation-
rest/#Res...](https://www.pingdom.com/services/api-documentation-
rest/#ResourceSummary.outage)

~~~
mh-
Pingdom isn't fine-grained (or/therefore accurate) enough for this sort of
display to be of much use, unfortunately.

------
fuzzythinker
Nice. For those who don't already know, heroku's is similar.

<https://status.heroku.com/>
[http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/8/6/design_of_the_statu...](http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/8/6/design_of_the_status_site/)

~~~
zende
Definitely. We started with Heroku's status page as the golden standard and
made it our own while looking at other examples along the way.

------
buro9
This is beautiful, but the pendulum has swung too far the other way when it
comes to the markup.

Once we used HTML TABLEs to express everything, and accessibility was
destroyed by the many nested tables used to define layout.

But now we use DIV and UL to express tabular data, and accessibility is
destroyed by the many nested divs and lists that define a table.

Would love to have seen a status page with highly accessible HTML still look
as beautiful as this one does.

------
dsl
This is an awesome status page. Honestly the best I have seen from any
company.

------
brntbeer
I love the 3 big icons/images for status. That's what people want to see when
they first come to the page.I also love the columns for twitter comments
paired with yellow<->red spectrum of when there was trouble.

However, don't default to grey, default to green if nothing went wrong. :+1:
otherwise.

------
pherk
This is very good! I work for a payments service provider in India. And at our
company, we have something similar but not so detailed as this. Ours is built
on top of Pingdom - <http://status.juspay.in/>.

The bottomline here is that transparency is a virtue. And this is something
that is all the more important for a company operating in the payments
industry.

------
wlue
This is awesome. I wonder if there any free open source projects that would
let developers implement this sort of front-end for their own services.

~~~
zende
Balanced just open sourced the status page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4865982>

------
jjb123
this. this is what a status page should be.

------
kategleason
nice :)

